# [Fri 27th Jan 2012] Offline DJ night - ska, punk, dance, Motown, Tom'n'Kylie -... (London SW9 8LF)



## editor (Jan 23, 2012)

We're back for another lively DJ night at the Albert, with DJs galore shaking the dancefloor till 2.30am.​
Expect much drinking, dancing and party-sized earfuls of ska, electro, punk, rock'n'roll, Motown, dancehall, big band, Mrs Mills, Beyonce and rockabilly.

DJs on the night

EDITOR (urban75)
An ale-fuelled onslaught of ska, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly, Mrs Mills and Liberace in a floor stomping package.

NIPSLA (Falling over studios)
Packing more pop than a Rice Krispies factory, Nipsla's DJ bag is a veritable jumble sale of joy, overflowing with indie, dance, electro and party tunes.

DANSETTE 45 (Modtown Rockers)
Expect a record bag full of razor sharp 60s rockers, two-tone shakers, northern soul and Motown shoe shufflers!


----------



## madolesance (Jan 28, 2012)

So, tonight after a fantastic time at the offline party I managed to miss-lay a mainly red with yellow paisley pattern scarf. Can I have it back please...

Lost property in the Albert will be the first place to check tomorrow.........    who know's it maybe there.


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2012)

I think there was a scarf left behind - pop in the pub today or give them a call.

That was an ace night - great crowd and a fab dance floor. But now.... me 'ead!


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2012)

Some photos:
















More: http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton-offline-club-night-photos-from-the-jan-27th-paaaaaarty/

Next party.. this Friday!!!


----------

